# Fry



## Stretch (Sep 15, 2013)

Which Cichlids Don't Eat There Fry? I'm Starting A New 75 Gal Tank And I Would Like To Use Live Bearers That Don't Eat There Young. Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well cichlids and livebearers are 2 different catagories, so which one interests you the most.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you go with Fire Mouths-Meekis, they are great parents. If you must add livebearers, go to Aquabid and get some red tail goodieds. Goodieds are livebearers and inhabit the same waters as Fire Mouths. Goodieds are tough and can hold their own. Their fry are large, so even some cover like floating plants or a rock shelf with plants some will survive. You could also use gambusia affins as the livebearer, nasty little ****s they are. I have the ultimate livebearer, Belonasox. They don't take nothing from nobody.

Other cichlids would be rainbow cichlids of convicts.


----------

